# Problems with Farming simulator 2009



## ToxiKat (Sep 18, 2009)

When i get in a tractor(i downloaded mods) the time, weather and instructions disappear...how can i make them to appear again...thanks...pls help me!!!luv ya!!!ray:ray:ray::4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontknoray:ray:ray:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi ToxiKat. Welcome to TSF.

Could you please follow all of these steps. Since you installed mods, I would think that at least one of them will probably solve your issue. Pay particular attention to Step 3:



> 3. If you have any mods installed, remove them. If the problem disappears, you can put the mods back on one at a time to determine which one causes the issue.


----------



## ToxiKat (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks...


----------



## ToxiKat (Sep 18, 2009)

oh...and sry for my english...i am romanian so my english is not so good...but i saw that u understood what i said..thanks a lot


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

No problem. Let me know what happens.


----------



## FS09 GoldMan (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm having a problem my farming simulator 2009 is running slowly and for everything that i put on like the screen size it runs slow and if i put everything on low it still runs slow can u help me please ....................thanks alot


----------



## MarineMom08 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am wondering if this game comes with instructions??? I have been playing it, but I don't know a lot of things about it, so I'm wondering if I could get a manual or something? I have already went to Tri Synergy and asked them twice with no response. Thanks


----------



## FS09 GoldMan (Aug 10, 2010)

MarineMom08 said:


> I am wondering if this game comes with instructions??? I have been playing it, but I don't know a lot of things about it, so I'm wondering if I could get a manual or something? I have already went to Tri Synergy and asked them twice with no response. Thanks


there is a manual you have to go to properties by right clicking on the farming simulator icon and then when you are in the properties you go to (find target) then you go to the manual.


----------

